# Age Restricted Sub-sections



## Queenie

It seems lately, there are a lot of under 18's joining up to seek advice on cycles.

I'm not sure that I'm 100% comfortable with this. At 16 (for example), although possibly sexually active, legally, they're still a child and they should absolutely NOT be getting information regarding cycles etc online.

I know you can argue that "They're going to do it anyway, so why not seek advice from the experienced ones" - But let's be honest, would you actually want to be responsible for damaging someone's natural hormone production because without knowing/seeing that person, that's entirely possible - That's just the sensible ones... there are a lot of jokes/banter on here that a young man could take seriously.

We have age restrictions for the Adults Lounge, I just think that there needs to be further moderation on drug use.

I don't want to be shot down for this. This really is only my opinion - I have children myself and I would just prefer them to seek advice from appropriate adults rather than sift through information online that may or may not help them.

I think I just became UKM Mother Hen.


----------



## Heath

I always thought UKM had 18 year age limit?

Is it 16 then or none at all?


----------



## Queenie

Heath said:


> I always thought UKM had 18 year age limit?
> 
> Is it 16 then or none at all?


I thought that too... But now I know there's 16 and 17 year olds on here so have no idea on the rules tbh.


----------



## mills91

Agreed.

Most young people who do gear don't use this forum and they manage just fine. Risks of comeback on the board if a kid hurts themselves and a rag of a newspaper gets on to a story about him being advised on dosages and compounds on here


----------



## Breda

16 year olds have a right to have questions about AAS answered too

If this forum is here to help I dont think it should only help if you're 18 and over


----------



## mrssalvatore

mills91 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Most young people who do gear don't use this forum and they manage just fine. Risks of comeback on the board if a kid hurts themselves and a rag of a newspaper gets on to a story about him being advised on dosages and compounds on here


Have to agree on this!

Surely at one point it's going to come back on the board?

"Well so and so of such and such told me it was okay"

Either than but with the increase of angry females joining up to have a go at people how long is it before we get a very angry parent?


----------



## Queenie

mrssalvatore said:


> Have to agree on this!
> 
> Surely at one point it's going to come back on the board?
> 
> "Well so and so of such and such told me it was okay"
> 
> Either than but with the increase of angry females joining up to have a to at people how long is it before we get a very angry parent?


A parent would go straight to the police or newspaper. No shortcuts when it comes to their kids.


----------



## comfla

@RXQueenie I concur. Maybe contact one of the admins with this suggestion?


----------



## Huntingground

THe more information out there the better. When I was young, I did one cycle of deca only, 2ml a week for 10 weeks, didn't know anything about test/AI/recovery etc.


----------



## mrssalvatore

RXQueenie said:


> A parent would go straight to the police or newspaper. No shortcuts when it comes to their kids.


Yes I know I was using it as a example

On the other hand I've always taken the approach with my kids that if they're old enough to ask the question they're old enough for a answer


----------



## Breda

Its not against the law for a 16yr old to use and have Q's answered about AAS so it doesn't really matter if the parents go to the police or paper

Will just bring more traffic to the site anyway


----------



## Queenie

comfla said:


> @RXQueenie I concur. Maybe contact one of the admins with this suggestion?


It's in the suggestions section, so Lorian or Katy will review it I'm sure.


----------



## Spragga

Breda said:


> 16 year olds have a right to have questions about AAS answered too
> 
> If this forum is here to help I dont think it should only help if you're 18 and over


I tend to agree with you sir.....


----------



## Breda

Spragga said:


> I tend to agree with you sir.....


Dat common sense


----------



## comfla

RXQueenie said:


> It's in the suggestions section, so Lorian or Katy will review it I'm sure.


haha I should have spotted that really...it's still morning! :lol:


----------



## mills91

John Andrew said:


> I tell anybody under 25 to go away and train at least 10 years before ever speaking about using steroids. It is insane to mess up a growing body! Steroids should only be used by people who have reached their natural limit and still want more.
> 
> Most people train a maximum 3 months then vanish. It's too hard. I have even had people tell me they will take steroids for 6 months and not train just to grow big! The stupid have no cure. There is no easy way! There are no short cuts! If you are unable to take the pain, watch tv!
> 
> Pain is weakness leaving the body. We need to grow through it!
> 
> Good luck all, John


Can't say that here Johnny Boy!

I'd been training natural for 5 years and decided to get on it at 22. I think I did pretty well naturally, from 11 stone to 15.

Fully agree about people waiting longer to get on. Many people on this board have about 6 months training exp. before jumping on, ridiculous


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Its not against the law for a 16yr old to use and have Q's answered about AAS so it doesn't really matter if the parents go to the police or paper
> 
> Will just bring more traffic to the site anyway


It's not legal for ANYONE to do AAS... is it? Well it's illegal to buy for sure.

So it comes down to whether that information being given to them is correct? You know as well as I do that almost half the replies to one question will be bull****.

When someone asks a serious question, can u guarantee they'll get a serious answer?


----------



## Tinytom

RXQueenie said:


> It's not legal for ANYONE to do AAS... is it? Well it's illegal to buy for sure.
> 
> So it comes down to whether that information being given to them is correct? You know as well as I do that almost half the replies to one question will be bull****.
> 
> When someone asks a serious question, can u guarantee they'll get a serious answer?


It's not illegal to use gear.

I'm sure the legal age for joining is 18.

Plus I would say we are pretty good here at advising young people on the risks of use at an early age.


----------



## resten

RXQueenie said:


> It's not legal for ANYONE to do AAS... is it? Well it's illegal to buy for sure.
> 
> So it comes down to whether that information being given to them is correct? You know as well as I do that almost half the replies to one question will be bull****.
> 
> When someone asks a serious question, can u guarantee they'll get a serious answer?


It's not illegal to buy  Just illegal to import if it's not on your person (and if it is on your person, has to be personal use) and illegal to sell without the appropriate licenses


----------



## Queenie

Tinytom said:


> It's not illegal to use gear.
> 
> I'm sure the legal age for joining is 18.
> 
> Plus I would say we are pretty good here at advising young people on the risks of use at an early age.


So... how come there are so many under 18's on here then?

I know that guys like you are good at it, but some aren't, and just see it as a good excuse to take the p***... and when u see non-experienced people advising other non-experienced people = disaster.


----------



## Queenie

resten said:


> It's not illegal to buy  Just illegal to import if it's not on your person (and if it is on your person, has to be personal use) and illegal to sell without the appropriate licenses


Alright so I need to educate myself on AAS legalities


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> It's not legal for ANYONE to do AAS... is it? Well it's illegal to buy for sure.
> 
> So it comes down to whether that information being given to them is correct? You know as well as I do that almost half the replies to one question will be bull****.
> 
> When someone asks a serious question, can u guarantee they'll get a serious answer?


Luckily nobody frequents this forum to buy tho

Yes, much bollox is spouted but I dont think it matters too much so long as they get enough info to make an informed decision. At the same time I think they should be encouraged not to go down that route at that age, but ultimately it is their choice

I cant guarantee a serious question is given a serious answer but "go away kid you're too young" is equally as unhelpful


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Luckily nobody frequents this forum to buy tho
> 
> Yes, much bollox is spouted but I dont think it matters too much so long as they get enough info to make an informed decision. At the same time I think they should be encouraged not to go down that route at that age, but ultimately it is their choice
> 
> I cant guarantee a serious question is given a serious answer but "go away kid you're too young" is equally as unhelpful


Hmm... well as Tom just clarified - They shouldn't be here anyway as it's an over 18's forum


----------



## Tinytom

RXQueenie said:


> So... how come there are so many under 18's on here then?
> 
> I know that guys like you are good at it, but some aren't, and just see it as a good excuse to take the p***... and when u see non-experienced people advising other non-experienced people = disaster.


That's what the report button is for.


----------



## Queenie

Tinytom said:


> That's what the report button is for.


Fair enough. I guess the under/over 18's rule just needed clarifying as I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Ballin

Surely anyone would just lie about their age then? No way of proving it is there?

I can see why you would want to restrict it but the typical teenager is just going to go ahead anyway realistically aren't they so perhaps it's best they are armed with all the facts before they do it...


----------



## mal

thing is your going to marginalise steroid use on a bb forum,dosnt make sense,theres also

a lot of adults on here who don't have a clue what there doing and wouldn't recommend

taking advice off them.


----------



## Robbie789

RXQueenie said:


> So... how come there are so many under 18's on here then?
> 
> I know that guys like you are good at it, but some aren't, and just see it as a good excuse to take the p***... and when u see *non-experienced people advising other non-experienced people = disaster*.


This ^^^^^

For example, @HDU giving out Pro-H PCT advice, the fuq is a 16 year old 'natural' giving out that kind of advice for?


----------



## man_dem03

most young people that come on here are told/warned they shouldnt be doing them at their ages for the various/obvious reasons....but these kids will always just go elsewhere and end up doing what they want.

is it not better for them to at least come on here and get the information they need regarding pct, when/how old to start etc so that when they do what they alway intend to do they can have the correct protocols in place for it all.

Plus most aas users on this site will know starting off on this route you will have a lot of question and the information here is a great source of comfort for this

these young adults or kids will do what they want, they wont talk to parents about it or even gp's because of the way they know it will go, not everyone had a decent/fair gp who will listen to them unbiasedly.

i dont condone what they do, but would rather them have all the information to be able to make a clear decision rather than not being able to talk to anyone, worrying and not being able to ask for guidence or advice


----------



## onthebuild

Sounds a bit too much like censorship to me tbh. Not in favour of restricting anyone's right to educate themselves.

Especially when it comes to what are quite frankly dangerous drugs. If people aren't aware of the dangers due to them being locked away in an age restricted subsection then surely they are likely to become even more at risk.

Just doesn't sit right with me at all that idea.


----------



## HDU

Breda said:


> 16 year olds have a right to have questions about AAS answered too
> 
> If this forum is here to help I dont think it should only help if you're 18 and over


Agree with you there mate


----------



## HDU

I was going to do a h drol cycle last year, and milky just closed the thread due to age, pointless and pathetic doing "age restrictions" anybody can boy AAS anywhere so...


----------



## Ian_Montrose

I don't think there is much that can be done practically to prevent under 18s using the forum.

I'd like to propose an alternative restriction:

The member has to pass a questionnaire before being allowed to post. That would massively reduce the number of mong questions that can easily be answered by reading the stickies or running a quick search.

(Not really a serious suggestion, obv, due to practicalities of implementing it)


----------



## Queenie

HDU said:


> Agree with you there mate


You are not old enough to have joined this forum.... You still have a 'right' to educate yourself, but it just means u need to do it elsewhere.


----------



## HDU

RXQueenie said:


> You are not old enough to have joined this forum.... You still have a 'right' to educate yourself, but it just means u need to do it elsewhere.


No no no, you just for some reason have a grudge against me.


----------



## Queenie

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't think there is much that can be done practically to prevent under 18s using the forum.
> 
> I'd like to propose an alternative restriction:
> 
> The member has to pass a questionnaire before being allowed to post. That would massively reduce the number of mong questions that can easily be answered by reading the stickies or running a quick search.
> 
> (Not really a serious suggestion, obv, due to practicalities of implementing it)


I dunno.... not a bad idea. We could have a band of promoted advice-givers, separate from the mods, at least u know their info is valid!

@biglbs and @Mingster would be awesome at this.


----------



## Queenie

HDU said:


> No no no, you just for some reason have a grudge against me.


Not because of your age though. Because of your attitude.


----------



## HDU

RXQueenie said:


> Not because of your age though. Because of your attitude.


I don't care, don't hate me for no reason. I'm out. Pathetic arguing with 16 year old.


----------



## MRSTRONG

another private section will lead to another cnut passing info so either way they get the info .


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> You are not old enough to have joined this forum.... You still have a 'right' to educate yourself, but it just means u need to do it elsewhere.


Educating himself elsewhere is not in the interests of the board though, is it?

Not sure of the age restrictions on here I always thought with these type of boards you had to somehow verify you were over 14? It may be 16 for here though....


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... well as Tom just clarified - They shouldn't be here anyway as it's an over 18's forum


I always thought it was 16


----------



## Ian_Montrose

HDU said:


> Pathetic arguing with 16 year old.


Many adults would agree completely, though for different reasons than yours.


----------



## Robbie789

HDU said:


> No no no, you just for some reason have a grudge against me.


Because you don't listen to the great advice that's been given to you and just want to use PEDs to make up for your complete lack of dedication and effort


----------



## HDU

robdobbie said:


> Because you don't listen to the great advice that's been given to you and just want to use PEDs to make up for your complete lack of dedication and effort


But I have ? Did I do the Ph cycle? No???? I've listened to the advice and I'm seeing results!!

But I think it's just plain pathetic to "age restrict sections" come on, don't know many 16 year olds that know about PcT etc.

IF a under 18 was to cycle let them! Just I think they shouldn't mention their age so yhe forum doesn't get no hype from media.


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Educating himself elsewhere is not in the interests of the board though, is it?
> 
> Not sure of the age restrictions on here I always thought with these type of boards you had to somehow verify you were over 14? It may be 16 for here though....





Breda said:


> I always thought it was 16


It's 18 - listen to @Tinytom lol.

I don't remember having to verify... but i'm like well old so really no need


----------



## Robbie789

HDU said:


> But I have ? Did I do the Ph cycle? No???? I've listened to the advice and I'm seeing results!!
> 
> But I think it's just plain pathetic to "age restrict sections" come on, don't know many 16 year olds that know about PcT etc.
> 
> IF a under 18 was to cycle let them! Just I think they shouldn't mention their age so yhe forum doesn't get no hype from media.


Clen is PED kiddo


----------



## Nytol

Totally pointless, you'd have to have each member verify themselves with a credit card for it to have any weight behind it.

There is a lot of b0llocks written on this site regarding AAS and training, but no where near as much as other sites, so I'd rather see young guys be able to read half decent information, as opposed to complete fiction.


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> It's 18 - listen to @Tinytom lol.
> 
> I don't remember having to verify... but i'm like well old so really no need


Tom aint got a clue its actually 13 pmsl


----------



## bogbrush

i dont know...... if a 16 yo is luckin after doin gear he is most probably training and trying to luck after himseif.

when i was 16, i was smokin **** an weed, tried acid at 14,mushrooms, speed and all that kind of ****!

lookin back i wish ihadnt, and i wish i had carry on with my training in 1989.


----------



## 2004mark

A few things... I suppose you could ban people if they admit they are under 18, but if people knew this they just would lie, there's no way of verifying age that would be workable. You also don't have to physically ask questions to put information on this site to use, I'm sure 1000s lurk without joining every day.

You could lock sections (like the AL) making it available only to trusteed member, but this would kill the search traffic. If you did this to the whole PED's section I'm sure it'd equate to a massive reduction in traffic to the site... meaning much less advertising potential and a less successful forum.

I do agree though that this site makes AAS more obtainable. I don't think I'd have even considered using if I'd not joined here... trained for 11 years in blissful natty ignorance. Within a few weeks of joining here I'd started to consider options. Then again, I could have joined any number of other forums and come to the same conclusion. I can't see how protecting our little corner of the internet would make any difference.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

bogbrush said:


> i dont know......* if a 16 yo is luckin after doin gear he is most probably training and trying to luck after himseif.*
> 
> when i was 16, i was smokin **** an weed, tried acid at 14,mushrooms, speed and all that kind of ****!
> 
> lookin back i wish ihadnt, and i wish i had carry on with my training in 1989.


You think? From my personal observations, a significant number of people, especially the younger ones, tend to be looking for a quick and easy fix. When the knowledgeable members start digging a little deeper with their questioning it invariably turns out that there is great scope for improvement in diet and training.

If I had a penny for every "help with first cycle" post that included a phrase along the lines of "I've been training *on and off* for x years....." I'd have lots of pennies.


----------



## Hera

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... well as Tom just clarified - They shouldn't be here anyway as it's an over 18's forum


There is no age restriction.



man_dem03 said:


> most young people that come on here are told/warned they shouldnt be doing them at their ages for the various/obvious reasons....but these kids will always just go elsewhere and end up doing what they want.
> 
> is it not better for them to at least come on here and get the information they need regarding pct, when/how old to start etc so that when they do what they alway intend to do they can have the correct protocols in place for it all.
> 
> Plus most aas users on this site will know starting off on this route you will have a lot of question and the information here is a great source of comfort for this
> 
> these young adults or kids will do what they want, they wont talk to parents about it or even gp's because of the way they know it will go, not everyone had a decent/fair gp who will listen to them unbiasedly.
> 
> i dont condone what they do, but would rather them have all the information to be able to make a clear decision rather than not being able to talk to anyone, worrying and not being able to ask for guidence or advice





onthebuild said:


> Sounds a bit too much like censorship to me tbh. Not in favour of restricting anyone's right to educate themselves.
> 
> Especially when it comes to what are quite frankly dangerous drugs. If people aren't aware of the dangers due to them being locked away in an age restricted subsection then surely they are likely to become even more at risk.
> 
> Just doesn't sit right with me at all that idea.


The above is pretty much our view and is why AAS discussion isn't hidden away in some hidden corner of the forum.


----------



## Bad Alan

I think the problem also lies in the fact there are many inexperienced users who are giving out "advice" based on no knowledge or experience.

I do think the steroid forum has a lot of incredibly knowledgeable folk in there and also think there should be a requirement for being able to give advice freely. I know this is the case on a couple of other boards, you must be cleared for giving out potentially very harmful advice if incorrect.


----------



## 2004mark

It's also a fact that AAS and other PEDs are far far more prevalent now than they were. Nothing is going to change that now. So it's inevitable a certain percentage of these people will be young. Maybe it's a fact we shouldn't shy away from

Some may laugh at this, but it's a situation society as a whole will have to adapt to in certain ways... maybe education in schools, more dedicated AAS needle exchanges that offer other services such as bloods, training given to GP's on the subject, laws on PH's etc etc


----------



## Beklet

Breda said:


> Tom aint got a clue its actually 13 pmsl


Same as most of these bulletin board forums - if you admit to being under 13 you have to answer more stuff I think but as the internet wasn't invented when I was 13 I don't know


----------



## bogbrush

Ian_Montrose said:


> You think? From my personal observations, a significant number of people, especially the younger ones, tend to be looking for a quick and easy fix. When the knowledgeable members start digging a little deeper with their questioning it invariably turns out that there is great scope for improvement in diet and training.
> 
> If I had a penny for every "help with first cycle" post that included a phrase along the lines of "I've been training *on and off* for x years....." I'd have lots of pennies.


we shouldnt shoot them down, they might just need some advice/ encouragement.

there should be young age sub section.

if they get pi55ed off with this, age crap they will give it up an turn to other fixes.

training can be like a drug too!


----------



## DazUKM

Knowledge is good, maybe a stickie about the risks of using as a teenager would be good to refer ppl to, then if they want to go ahead and use it's their informed choice


----------



## Ian_Montrose

bogbrush said:


> we shouldnt shoot them down, they might just need some advice/ encouragement.
> 
> there should be young age sub section.
> 
> if they get pi55ed off with this, age crap they will give it up an turn to other fixes.
> 
> training can be like a drug too!


I don't disagree with that. The encouragement should be sensible and appropriate though and invariably that would mean helping them to sort their diet and get a decent routine in place. I think, as had been mentioned by others in this thread, the real problem is members with limited knowledge giving poor and sometimes dangerous advice on steroids. Taking everything on balance though, I think the quality of support and advice that is given on this forum is very good and a lot better than many others.

I just wish people would make more use of the information that is already here - educate themselves in the basics first and then ask meaningful questions, instead of just jumping in with zero knowledge and expecting to be spoon fed.


----------



## MRSTRONG

DazUKM said:


> Knowledge is good, maybe a stickie about the risks of using as a teenager would be good to refer ppl to, then if they want to go ahead and use it's their informed choice


like this one ....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know.html


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> like this one ....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know.html


That's a damn good post!!


----------



## Prince Adam

Tricky to police.

Plus can get idiots of all ages.


----------



## DazUKM

ewen said:


> like this one ....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know.html


I meant one aimed at young


----------



## Mogy

RXQueenie said:


> It seems lately, there are a lot of under 18's joining up to seek advice on cycles.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm 100% comfortable with this. At 16 (for example), although possibly sexually active, legally, they're still a child and they should absolutely NOT be getting information regarding cycles etc online.
> 
> I know you can argue that "They're going to do it anyway, so why not seek advice from the experienced ones" - But let's be honest, would you actually want to be responsible for damaging someone's natural hormone production because without knowing/seeing that person, that's entirely possible - That's just the sensible ones... there are a lot of jokes/banter on here that a young man could take seriously.
> 
> We have age restrictions for the Adults Lounge, I just think that there needs to be further moderation on drug use.
> 
> I don't want to be shot down for this. This really is only my opinion - I have children myself and I would just prefer them to seek advice from appropriate adults rather than sift through information online that may or may not help them.
> 
> I think I just became UKM Mother Hen.


*couldn't agree more!*

Myself and @simonthepieman we're saying we wanted something like this the other day.

Maybe add a poll to get an idea for general opinion?


----------



## MRSTRONG

DazUKM said:


> I meant one aimed at young


and what would be different to that sticky ?

a teen has the same endocrine system as an adult , growth plates closing at an early age may be a worry however that is covered in the sticky .

or would it be written in text speak to appeal better to teens ?

you could compile info for a teen to read yourself if you feel that strongly .


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I dunno.... not a bad idea. We could have a band of promoted advice-givers, separate from the mods, at least u know their info is valid!
> 
> @biglbs and @Mingster would be awesome at this.


How nice are you?x


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> It seems lately, there are a lot of under 18's joining up to seek advice on cycles.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm 100% comfortable with this. At 16 (for example), although possibly sexually active, legally, they're still a child and they should absolutely NOT be getting information regarding cycles etc online.
> 
> I know you can argue that "They're going to do it anyway, so why not seek advice from the experienced ones" - But let's be honest, would you actually want to be responsible for damaging someone's natural hormone production because without knowing/seeing that person, that's entirely possible - That's just the sensible ones... there are a lot of jokes/banter on here that a young man could take seriously.
> 
> We have age restrictions for the Adults Lounge, I just think that there needs to be further moderation on drug use.
> 
> I don't want to be shot down for this. This really is only my opinion - I have children myself and I would just prefer them to seek advice from appropriate adults rather than sift through information online that may or may not help them.
> 
> I think I just became UKM Mother Hen.


100% agree.

There should be a sticky that states that UKM will not advise under 18s (or 21) about the use of AAS because it not appropriate for the following reasons: (someone more experienced than me should do this)

I appreciate some people are going to do things anyway, but I wouldn't buy a 10 year old cigarettes, nor a 13 year old booze. Let's set a moral high ground of maturity and sensibility


----------



## MRSTRONG

simonthepieman said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> There should be a sticky that states that UKM will not advise under 18s (or 21) about the use of AAS because it not appropriate for the following reasons: (someone more experienced than me should do this)
> 
> I appreciate some people are going to do things anyway, but *I wouldn't buy a 10 year old cigarettes, nor a 13 year old booze*. Let's set a moral high ground of maturity and sensibility


but were are not buying them steroids :lol:

the gov stick health warning on cig packets , ukm users tell youths not to take gear .

besides who the fcuk are a bunch of roid heads to tell anyone not to take gear , surely advising on the safest way to use is the best option .


----------



## ohno

i think the problem is when you get someone like (i think the kid is called @HDU?) who's only 16 and already a gold member so god knows how long he's been on here, getting a bit carried away with it all, becoming a bit obsessed almost with the forum and the lifestyle most of it's more active members live, this is a kid, barely out of school and nearly everyone of the topics he starts is about doing a cycle, natural sleep aids, prescription sleep aids or other prescription meds or supps.

we get loads of what's good for natural sleep threads, low and behold he all of a sudden wants a natural sleep aid

we get lots of people taking prescription painkillers or downers for sleep, all of a sudden he's decided he needs pharmacutical strength prescribed drugs

same ad the gear, i think he's got a journal (and i'm not digging you out kid) but he's a gold member here and it doesn't look like he's barely lifted a weight and he's jumping out of his skin, if you read his AAS, threads to get on the gear all this at 16 years of age

i don't think he's to blame either, i don't think anyone is, you look at it and think he's just getting a bit carried away with it all, want's to be one of the big boys on the forum, take his hobbie to the extreme, like is natural for any 16yo

but when someone of that age gets so obsessed with the extremes of bb'ing, manifested in this board and decides that because of what he's seeing constantly from other members than he needs as much test, dbol and diazipam as quickly as possible then it becomes a problem.


----------



## HDU

ohno said:


> i think the problem is when you get someone like (i think the kid is called @HDU?) who's only 16 and already a gold member so god knows how long he's been on here, getting a bit carried away with it all, becoming a bit obsessed almost with the forum and the lifestyle most of it's more active members live, this is a kid, barely out of school and nearly everyone of the topics he starts is about doing a cycle, natural sleep aids, prescription sleep aids or other prescription meds or supps.
> 
> we get loads of what's good for natural sleep threads, low and behold he all of a sudden wants a natural sleep aid
> 
> we get lots of people taking prescription painkillers or downers for sleep, all of a sudden he's decided he needs pharmacutical strength prescribed drugs
> 
> same ad the gear, i think he's got a journal (and i'm not digging you out kid) but he's a gold member here and it doesn't look like he's barely lifted a weight and he's jumping out of his skin, if you read his AAS threads to get on the gear, all this at 16 years of age
> 
> i don't think he's to blame either, i don't think anyone is, you look at it and think he's just getting a bit carried away with it all, want's to be one of the big boys on the thread, take his bobbie to the extreme, like is natural for any 16yo
> 
> but when someone of that age gets so obsessed with the extremes of bb'ing, manifested in this board and decides that because of what he's seeing constantly from other members than he needs as much test, dbol and diazipam as quickly as possible then it becomes a problem.


How don't I look like I lift a weight? Most 16 yr olds .. Well


----------



## simonthepieman

ewen said:


> but were are not buying them steroids :lol:
> 
> the gov stick health warning on cig packets , ukm users tell youths not to take gear .
> 
> besides who the fcuk are a bunch of roid heads to tell anyone not to take gear , surely advising on the safest way to use is the best option .


fair enough, you know more about the subject than me.

But the way the media is, it's matter of time before this website gets pickup for being a drugs manual for kids. Not our fault. But sadly this world is a depressing place, especially the tabloid press


----------



## 2004mark

simonthepieman said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> There should be a sticky that states that UKM will not advise under 18s (or 21) about the use of AAS because it not appropriate for the following reasons: (someone more experienced than me should do this)
> 
> I appreciate some people are going to do things anyway, but I wouldn't buy a 10 year old cigarettes, nor a 13 year old booze. Let's set a moral high ground of maturity and sensibility


It's happening though... young people are taking steroids in every town up and down the county, and the numbers are going up pretty quickly (I'd imagine). Why ignore them?

To a degree I think mens physique class is part of the reason. I know three lads in my loose circle of friends from my tiny town who've competed only a few weeks ago. Yet I don't think I've ever known one competitive bber (personally). People like Jeff Said are getting quite a following amongst the young. My 16 year old nephew is using 'bbing.com/zzyz' talk.


----------



## Queenie

HDU said:


> How don't I look like I lift a weight? Most 16 yr olds .. Well


That's the only part of that post you're worried about?


----------



## simonthepieman

2004mark said:


> It's happening though... young people are taking steroids in every town up and down the county, and the numbers are going up pretty quickly (I'd imagine). Why ignore them?
> 
> To a degree I think mens physique class is part of the reason. I know three lads from my tiny town who've competed only a few weeks ago. Yet I don't think I've ever known one competitive bber. People like Jeff Said are getting quite a following amongst the young. My 16 year old nephew is using 'bbing.com/zzyz' talk.


I don't want to lift on this planet anymore :lol:

fair enough, i see your point


----------



## MRSTRONG

simonthepieman said:


> fair enough, you know more about the subject than me.
> 
> But the way the media is, it's matter of time before this website gets pickup for being a drugs manual for kids. Not our fault. But sadly this world is a depressing place, especially the tabloid press


i agree on the media loons but if people had the info needed then less things would go wrong however there will always be a small group that spoils it for the majority .


----------



## simonthepieman

HDU said:


> How don't I look like I lift a weight? Most 16 yr olds .. Well


You do release you are big part of why this thread was created.

People find your immature, short term view of the world annoying and segregated from the main forum.

probably worth contemplating about


----------



## ohno

HDU said:


> How don't I look like I lift a weight? Most 16 yr olds .. Well


i genuinely wasn't digging you out mate, have you got a jounal on here? i'm sure i remember seeing pics of you in a journal and it didn't look like you lifted at all if i'm being honest, that might've been my mistake and been at the start of the journal (on the first page from ages ago) and you've transformed since then, but from the pics i saw (it might've been from an AAS thread you posted recently) it certainly didn't look lik you train.

as for the rest of the stuff i've said mate, ie the threads you start etc for someone of your age i stand by it


----------



## 2004mark

simonthepieman said:


> I don't want to lift on this planet anymore :lol:
> 
> fair enough, i see your point


I totally know what you mean, and I do share your concerns.

It's been in the American college 'jock' culture for years and I think it's going to be every bit as big over here now.


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> You do release you are big part of why this thread was created.
> 
> People find your immature, short term view of the world annoying and segregated from the main forum.
> 
> probably worth contemplating about


No, he doesn't - He thinks that we or I am being unreasonable....


----------



## simonthepieman

ewen said:


> i agree on the media loons but if people had the info needed then less things would go wrong however there will always be a small group that spoils it for the majority .


I suppose, may a stick aim at the under 18's/20s might be an idea.

We don't endorse this because of xyz........... but if you are doing to do it regardless, then .......xyz

And when they ask, people can be pointed back there. That way they get in info and a consistent message and our senior memebers don't have to be the jimmy saville of juice


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> How don't I look like I lift a weight? Most 16 yr olds .. Well


 :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> No, he doesn't - He thinks that we or I am being unreasonable....


you are so unfair

you don't understand me

i hate you


----------



## MRSTRONG

simonthepieman said:


> I suppose, may a stick aim at the under 18's/20s might be an idea.
> 
> We don't endorse this because of xyz........... but if you are doing to do it regardless, then .......xyz
> 
> And when they ask, people can be pointed back there. That way they get in info and a consistent message and our senior memebers don't have to be the jimmy saville of juice


its worked well so far and imo as long as dickheads are stopped from derailing the threads then there really is no issue .


----------



## onthebuild

ohno said:


> i think the problem is when you get someone like (i think the kid is called @HDU?) who's only 16 and already a gold member so god knows how long he's been on here, getting a bit carried away with it all, becoming a bit obsessed almost with the forum and the lifestyle most of it's more active members live, this is a kid, barely out of school and nearly everyone of the topics he starts is about doing a cycle, natural sleep aids, prescription sleep aids or other prescription meds or supps.
> 
> we get loads of what's good for natural sleep threads, low and behold he all of a sudden wants a natural sleep aid
> 
> we get lots of people taking prescription painkillers or downers for sleep, all of a sudden he's decided he needs pharmacutical strength prescribed drugs
> 
> same ad the gear, i think he's got a journal (and i'm not digging you out kid) *but he's a gold member here and it doesn't look like he's barely lifted a weight *and he's jumping out of his skin, if you read his AAS, threads to get on the gear all this at 16 years of age
> 
> i don't think he's to blame either, i don't think anyone is, you look at it and think he's just getting a bit carried away with it all, want's to be one of the big boys on the forum, take his hobbie to the extreme, like is natural for any 16yo
> 
> but when someone of that age gets so obsessed with the extremes of bb'ing, manifested in this board and decides that because of what he's seeing constantly from other members than he needs as much test, dbol and diazipam as quickly as possible then it becomes a problem.





ohno said:


> i genuinely wasn't digging you out mate, have you got a jounal on here? i'm sure i remember seeing pics of you in a journal *and it didn't look like you lifted at all if i'm being honest,* that might've been my mistake and been at the start of the journal (on the first page from ages ago) and you've transformed since then, but from the pics i saw (it might've been from an AAS thread you posted recently) it certainly didn't look lik you train.
> 
> as for the rest of the stuff i've said mate, ie the threads you start etc for someone of your age i stand by it


Really think this is gonna help at all mate?

The guy trains, its pretty obvious. So he's not a huge hulking bodybuilder. But not everyone wants to be.

The fact is if you put effort in to improve your look, think you have a good diet and routine, but due to still being very young (as the lad in question is) so haven't seen phenomenal results yet, and then get all your efforts shot down and described as 'not even looking like hes picked up a weight' then whats that gonna make you think?

Peer pressure and media pressure is massive among teens these days to 'look good'. Having a go at the ones who are trying natty is only going to make them turn to gear quicker imo. Look at @ewen for example (no offence mate). Ask him to post up the pics of him before he trained. Now there you can see someone who looks like they haven't trained. Im sure we all have similar pictures. But to have a go at a young lad who's trying and getting decent results (maybe not amazing but good enough) is a bit ludicrous to me.


----------



## ohno

HDU said:


> How don't I look like I lift a weight? Most 16 yr olds .. Well


if this is you on the first page of your journal recently then this is how you don't look like you lift weights:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/243988-hdu-log.html

that's not really the point though

recent threads you've started have included:

"Does anyone else feel guilty after a cheat day?"

not really a big deal but it fits in with what i was saying about how you see a type of thread loads of other members post then do the same to fit in/be part of the in crowd, i mean you're 16 ffs, you can be a tiny bit flexible with your macros, don't worry about cheat days at 16 please lol

"Phenibut review"

you shouldn't even know what Phenibut is at your age ffs let alone be reviewing it!

"Clen real / fake ?"

sigh, why do you have clen?

"Dapoxetine 60Mg review"

seriously?

"T3/ECA/Salbutamol"

opening line of thread: is this ok for a 16yo

"Anavar at 16"

explains itself

"2MG TREN?"

this was the most interesting one, especially what you wrote in the frst line: "Was just looking through my source"

so you've got a source? 16, natty and you've got a source?

basically what you mean is you was looking at a site that sells it, but you term it in the thread as "your source", why? not because you're doing this for yourself, not because you need or probably even want it it just conclusively demonstrates that you've gotton carried away with the forum and being a member on it, are desperate to jump to being a 35 year old taking 2g's of test per week and being percieved as being on of the gear taking lads/regs on here

in any other hobby for a 16 year old it would be ok but i worry about you and your desperation to be one of the boys on here, this is the the problem queenie is talking about, you end up, if not guided, moderated and supervised properly, a 16yo like this running riot all over the forum so desperate to fit in that he's probably gonna wind up doing himself harm in real life


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> if this is you on the first page of your journal recently then this is how you don't look like you lift weights:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/243988-hdu-log.html
> 
> that's not really the point though
> 
> recent threads you've started have included:
> 
> "Does anyone else feel guilty after a cheat day?"
> 
> not really a big deal but it fits in with what i was saying about how you see a type of thread loads of other members post then do the same to fit in/be part of the in crowd, i mean you're 16 ffs, you can be a tiny bit flexible with your macros, don't worry about cheat days at 16 please lol
> 
> "Phenibut review"
> 
> you shouldn't even know what Phenibut is at your age ffs let alone be reviewing it!
> 
> "Clen real / fake ?"
> 
> sigh, why do you have clen?
> 
> "Dapoxetine 60Mg review"
> 
> seriously?
> 
> "T3/ECA/Salbutamol"
> 
> opening line of thread: is this ok for a 16yo
> 
> "Anavar at 16"
> 
> explains itself
> 
> "2MG TREN?"
> 
> this was the most interesting one, especially what you wrote in the frst line: "Was just looking through my source"
> 
> so you've got a source? 16, natty and you've got a source?
> 
> basically what you mean is you was looking at a site that sells it, but you term it in the thread as "your source", why? not because you're doing this for yourself, not because you need or probably even want it it just conclusively demonstrates that you're you've gotton carried away with the forum and being a member on it, are desperate to jump to being a 35 year old taking 2g's of test per week and become one of the lads on here
> 
> in any other hobby for a 16 year old it would be ok but i worry about you and your desperation to be one of the boys on here, this is the the problem queenie is talking about you end up, if not guided, moderated, supervided properly a 16yo like this running riot all over the forum so desperate to fit in is probably gonna do himself harm in real life


stop picking on him .

post up your pictures lets see if you lift .

at 16 i said one thing and did another also at 16 i was taking e`s smoking weed and doing all kind of silly sh1t , but atleast hdu is trying to focus his energy on something positive and better himself , steroids are an aspect of training and steroids are so easy to come across so why not make the correct info just as easy to access .


----------



## ohno

onthebuild said:


> Really think this is gonna help at all mate?
> 
> The guy trains, its pretty obvious. So he's not a huge hulking bodybuilder. But not everyone wants to be.
> 
> The fact is if you put effort in to improve your look, think you have a good diet and routine, but due to still being very young (as the lad in question is) so haven't seen phenomenal results yet, and then get all your efforts shot down and described as 'not even looking like hes picked up a weight' then whats that gonna make you think?
> 
> Peer pressure and media pressure is massive among teens these days to 'look good'. Having a go at the ones who are trying natty is only going to make them turn to gear quicker imo. Look at @ewen for example (no offence mate). Ask him to post up the pics of him before he trained. Now there you can see someone who looks like they haven't trained. Im sure we all have similar pictures. But to have a go at a young lad who's trying and getting decent results (maybe not amazing but good enough) is a bit ludicrous to me.


the point i was trying to make, and i did say i wasn't being down on him is that at his age it doesn't look like he trains and probably has 4-5 years natty work ahead of him before he gets carried away with the extreme obsession he seems to have developed with AAS at such an early age


----------



## barsnack

RXQueenie said:


> It seems lately, there are a lot of under 18's joining up to seek advice on cycles.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm 100% comfortable with this. At 16 (for example), although possibly sexually active, legally, they're still a child and they should absolutely NOT be getting information regarding cycles etc online.
> 
> I know you can argue that "They're going to do it anyway, so why not seek advice from the experienced ones" - But let's be honest, would you actually want to be responsible for damaging someone's natural hormone production because without knowing/seeing that person, that's entirely possible - That's just the sensible ones... there are a lot of jokes/banter on here that a young man could take seriously.
> 
> We have age restrictions for the Adults Lounge, I just think that there needs to be further moderation on drug use.
> 
> I don't want to be shot down for this. This really is only my opinion - I have children myself and I would just prefer them to seek advice from appropriate adults rather than sift through information online that may or may not help them.
> 
> I think I just became UKM Mother Hen.


on the flipside, is it not better to get advice on here than some cVnt down the gym who is clueless...young people once they get it into their heads, will likely source steroids anyway, so best let them get advice from people in the know


----------



## onthebuild

ohno said:


> the point i was trying to make, and i did say i wasn't being down on him is that at his age it doesn't look like he trains and probably has 4-5 years natty work ahead of him before he gets carried away with the extreme obsession he seems to have developed with AAS at such an early age


But it does look like he trains. As I said, take a look at pictures of people before they started training and you'll be shocked. I think we are that used to seeing decent physiques on here and in gyms everyday we forget what a normal, non trained body looks like.


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> stop picking on him .
> 
> post up your pictures lets see if you lift .


wtf has that got to do with it, now you sound like a 16 year old



ewen said:


> stop picking on him .
> 
> post up your pictures lets see if you lift .
> 
> at 16 i said one thing and did another also at 16 i was taking e`s smoking weed and doing all kind of silly sh1t , but atleast hdu is trying to focus his energy on something positive and better himself , steroids are an aspect of training and steroids are so easy to come across so why not make the correct info just as easy to access .


the point i'm making is he doesn't seem to just be cracking on with his training though does he, it seems more about fitting in on here! which for a 16yo can be very very dangerous

and like i said above in my other response i'm not digging him out about his physique just trying to make him see that he's become overly obsessed for a 16 yo kid with every aspect of the forum and all the different type of gear that people take, i mean he's 16 and has started threads/ got meds for sexual related stuff, sleep related stuff, and gear related stuff, so it's obviously not just about the training is it?

you don't have to be sigmund fcuking freud to see that the kid is seeing what the most popular type threads are and then just copying them/doing the same sort of stuff in his own life, taking all sorts of prescription gear, sleeping and sexual aids, which is NOT good! (and just for the sake of fitting in on a fcuking forum)


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Only read the op post...i think its better they get the right information than no information at all....its better that they can get some guidance from experienced users than take a risk and run it their own or even fall into the trap that more gear is better notion....just my 2p


----------



## Hotdog147

Would potentially do more harm than good, everyone has a choice to do whatever the Fukc they want

No I don't agree with teen use but so what? At least if they have some decent advice available to them it may make them think twice about it or at least use safely

Most of the threads regarding teen use on here are by trolls anyway....


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> wtf has that got to do with it, now you sound like a 16 year old
> 
> the point i'm making is he doesn't seem to just be cracking on with his training though does he, it seems more about fitting in on here! which for a 16yo can be very very dangerous
> 
> and like i said above in my other response i'm not digging him out about his physique just trying to make him see that he's become overly obsessed for a 16 yo kid with every aspect of the forum and all the different type of gear that people take, i mean he's 16 and has started threads/ got meds for sexual related stuff, sleep related stuff, and gear related stuff, so it's obviously not just about the training is it?
> 
> you don't have to be sigmund fcuking freud to see that the kid is seeing what the most popular type threads are and then just copying them/doing the same sort of stuff in his own life, taking all sorts of prescription gear, sleeping and sexual aids, which is NOT good! (and just for the sake of fitting in on a fcuking forum)


tbf who really cares what you think :lol: im sure hdu or any other 16 year old could care less .

point of you not showing a picture is simple , who are kids most likely to take advice from...

a faceless guy going on and on about random bollocks

or

someone that the kids look up to and can aspire to look like

i think the main thing is forum users set a good example for the younger guys to learn from safely .


----------



## onthebuild

ewen said:


> tbf who really cares what you think :lol: im sure hdu or any other 16 year old could care less .
> 
> point of you not showing a picture is simple , who are kids most likely to take advice from...
> 
> a faceless guy going on and on about random bollocks
> 
> or
> 
> someone that the kids look up to and can aspire to look like
> 
> *i think the main thing is forum users set a good example for the younger guys to learn from safely *.


Didn't you have a picture of your ass as an avi :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

onthebuild said:


> Didn't you have a picture of your ass as an avi :whistling:


i like to preach safe sex too :whistling:


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> tbf who really cares what you think :lol: im sure hdu or any other 16 year old could care less .
> 
> point of you not showing a picture is simple , who are kids most likely to take advice from...
> 
> a faceless guy going on and on about random bollocks
> 
> or
> 
> someone that the kids look up to and can aspire to look like
> 
> i think the main thing is forum users set a good example for the younger guys to learn from safely .


well it's good that he's got you as an example standing there with your top off then, clearly makes you far more qualified

guys on forums with tops off clearly know more than guys with tops on, did anyone ever see a picture of mars?

great job you've done so far with this 16yo btw

he's getting prescription pills for sexual "problems"

getting all types of sleeping aids

has already bought clen

all this at 16, and from what i can gather it's a clear monkey see monkey do case where he's just doing/getting all this stuff because he sees everyone else on the forum do it so yeah great job you're doing with the advice, definently someone he can: "look up and aspire to" :lol:

"who really cares what you think" well you because you keep quoting me/asking me questions, :whistling:

as for a 16yo taking advice from me or you, you with your top off and me "going on and on spouting bollox" i have no intention of trying to advise him anymore, i've tried before and he doesn't take a blind bit of notice and just does his own thing, so desperate is he to fit in

like i said all you aspirational figures with your tops off in your avi's have clearly done a great job of guiding this 16yo who now has in his possession Dapoxetine, clen and Phenibut, well done, "great example" and great job:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> well it's good that he's got you as an example standing there with your top off then, clearly makes you far more qualified
> 
> guys on forums with tops off clearly know more than guys with tops on, did anyone ever see a picture of mars?
> 
> great job you've done so far with this 16yo btw
> 
> he's getting prescription pills for sexual "problems"
> 
> getting all types of sleeping aids
> 
> has already bought clen
> 
> all this at 16, and from what i can gather it's a clear monkey see monkey do case where he's just doing/getting all this stuff because he sees everyone else on the forum do it so yeah great job you're doing with the advice, definently someone he can: "look up and aspire to" :lol:
> 
> "who really cares what you think" well you because you keep quoting me/asking me questions, :whistling:
> 
> as for a 16yo taking advice from me or you, you with your top off and me "going on and on spouting bollox" i have no intention of trying to advise him anymore, i've tried before and he doesn't take a blind bit of notice and just does his own thing, so desperate is he to fit in
> 
> like i said all you aspirational figures with your tops off in your avi's have clearly done a great job of guiding this 16yo who now has in his possession Dapoxetine, clen and Phenibut, well done, great job:thumb:


fcuking hell just ask if you want a few personal topless pics ffs :lol:


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> fcuking hell just ask if you want a few personal topless pics ffs :lol:


i'd prefer those than the ones you keep sending me of your c0ck :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> i'd prefer those than the ones you keep sending me of your c0ck :whistling:


ohno you said willy in a thread with a 16 year old :scared:


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> ohno you said willy in a thread with a 16 year old :scared:


once you bunked in i thought well now there's a big enough d1ck in the thread already i doubt it will make much difference


----------



## Heath

AAS threads regarding age restrictions always go the same way on here.

If the owners are happy with any potential bad press etc then all that can be done is ensuring the advice given is good.

I have much more of an issue with people giving out AAS/PCT advice who have never used them or lack experience/knowledge with them and has nothing to do with age.

@HDU 'claims' natty yet is giving out PCT advice for pro hormones lol.

That's where it gets a bit messy.


----------



## medicalstudent

Good idea but it will be very hard to enforce.


----------



## Pancake'

RXQueenie said:


> *It seems lately, there are a lot of under 18's joining up to seek advice on cycles.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I'm not sure that I'm 100% comfortable with this. At 16 *(for example), although possibly sexually active, legally, they're still a child and they should absolutely NOT be getting information regarding cycles etc online.
> 
> I know you can argue that "They're going to do it anyway, so why not seek advice from the experienced ones" - But let's be honest, would you actually want to be responsible for damaging someone's natural hormone production because without knowing/seeing that person, that's entirely possible - That's just the sensible ones... there are a lot of jokes/banter on here that a young man could take seriously.
> 
> We have age restrictions for the Adults Lounge, I just think that there needs to be further moderation on drug use.
> 
> I don't want to be shot down for this. This really is only my opinion - I have children myself and I would just prefer them to seek advice from appropriate adults rather than sift through information online that may or may not help them.
> 
> I think I just became UKM Mother Hen.


Thanks to ''Zyzz'' if you ask me.... :whistling:


----------



## ki3rz

I've been on this forum since I was 15, I'm nearly 18 now. I think that there are definitely some members on here who come across very condescendingly towards youngsters, but that's besides the point.

The knowledge available to young people on this forum is invaluable IMO. I read through all the sub-sections, including the Steroids and Supplementation sub-sections, but if I were to be denied access I'm pretty sure I could find the same information else-where. So what does that achieve?

I'm just putting a young person's point across. Granted, it's not ideal for youths to use AAS. However, those who are going to use AAS may as well be allowed to access the same information that anybody who is 18+ can.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Why are a bunch of supposed grown ups picking on one 16 year old?

I see the point some of you are trying to make (and for the record disagree) but I fail to see what's acceptable about singling out one 16 year old member and picking on him?

Fair enough, maybe he does, or maybe he does not post things you don't like to read, or do things you don't approve of.... but does that give you all a right to batter into him like this?

I ****ing hate the group bullying mentality. If you think the kid needs to change his ways, trying offering him some reasoned advice as to why, and he doesn't listen then on his own head be it. End of story.


----------



## latblaster

It's illegal to take recreational drugs, but it's all about Harm Reduction & Safer Injecting now.

So, with this in mind we need to be as accurate with our advice as we can be.

It's fairly easy to see who the young people are, based on their attitude & responses.


----------



## KRSOne

RXQueenie said:


> It seems lately, there are a lot of under 18's joining up to seek advice on cycles.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm 100% comfortable with this. At 16 (for example), although possibly sexually active, legally, they're still a child and they should absolutely NOT be getting information regarding cycles etc online.
> 
> I know you can argue that "They're going to do it anyway, so why not seek advice from the experienced ones" - But let's be honest, would you actually want to be responsible for damaging someone's natural hormone production because without knowing/seeing that person, that's entirely possible - That's just the sensible ones... there are a lot of jokes/banter on here that a young man could take seriously.
> 
> We have age restrictions for the Adults Lounge, I just think that there needs to be further moderation on drug use.
> 
> I don't want to be shot down for this. This really is only my opinion - I have children myself and I would just prefer them to seek advice from appropriate adults rather than sift through information online that may or may not help them.
> 
> I think I just became UKM Mother Hen.


there is no way you could stop it. people can easily lie about their age.

ultimately they will get safe advice on here, and they are usually discouraged/laughed out the room. The fact no one encourages people to do it is more promising, as the responsibility lies with the user. They either take advice and do it properly, maybe leading to problems down the line (their fault), they do what they want and seriously damage themselves (their fault), or they are actively discouraged by the board and take a step back.


----------



## Queenie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why are a bunch of supposed grown ups picking on one 16 year old?
> 
> I see the point some of you are trying to make (and for the record disagree) but I fail to see what's acceptable about singling out one 16 year old member and picking on him?
> 
> Fair enough, maybe he does, or maybe he does not post things you don't like to read, or do things you don't approve of.... but does that give you all a right to batter into him like this?
> 
> I ****ing hate the group bullying mentality. If you think the kid needs to change his ways, *trying offering him some reasoned advice as to why*, and he doesn't listen then on his own head be it. End of story.


We have all done this. As I explained above... my problem is not with his age - it's his attitude towards experienced members trying to help him.


----------



## ohno

Zara-Leoni said:


> I ****ing hate the group bullying mentality. If you think the kid needs to change his ways, trying offering him some reasoned advice as to why, and he doesn't listen then on his own head be it. End of story.


i've never entered into any pack or bullying mentality

i only read the Op before i made my post, i didn't see that the kid had been mentioned twice before then

the fact is he is a kid, he doesn't listen to any advice, he does need guidence and that would probably be to step away from the forum, i've not meant to "batter" him or anything but if you look at the threads he's started, some of which have had to be locked, then no matter what his age he's clearly got his own stuff going on and some discretion should be used and someone should have a word

the kids taking all sorts of gear, prescription or otherwise that no 16 should be taking and all because he wants to fit in here, i didn't pick on him in this thread but when i read the Op he was the first one that sprung to mind, as he probably did with a lot of people and tbh it's fckuing dangerous that a kid of that age is not just doing the aas stuff but is being influenced by threads and people on this site to take sleeping aids, sexual aids, both natural and prescription and god knows what else and it should be highlighted and discussed, if for no other reason than his own safety, you've got a 16 year old running around the forum taking the same stuff living the same life a 30yo member is, it's fcuking ridiculous and worth being highlighted


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RXQueenie said:


> We have all done this. As I explained above... my problem is not with his age - it's his attitude towards experienced members trying to help him.


Well in all fairness, its his choice whether he takes or ignores that advice isn't it? Leave him to it then, but a witchhunt simply isn't on.

On his own head be it, fail to see why people are so upset about it.


----------



## 2004mark

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why are a bunch of supposed grown ups picking on one 16 year old?
> 
> I see the point some of you are trying to make (and for the record disagree) but I fail to see what's acceptable about singling out one 16 year old member and picking on him?
> 
> Fair enough, maybe he does, or maybe he does not post things you don't like to read, or do things you don't approve of.... but does that give you all a right to batter into him like this?
> 
> I ****ing hate the group bullying mentality. If you think the kid needs to change his ways, trying offering him some reasoned advice as to why, and he doesn't listen then on his own head be it. End of story.


Very true... plenty of posters who I subconsciously ignore on here. I don't see why others can't do the same. It's not just this instance either, quite a bit of it going on lately with people thinking they're being clever by goading people 'within the rules'.


----------



## HDU

Heath said:


> AAS threads regarding age restrictions always go the same way on here.
> 
> If the owners are happy with any potential bad press etc then all that can be done is ensuring the advice given is good.
> 
> I have much more of an issue with people giving out AAS/PCT advice who have never used them or lack experience/knowledge with them and has nothing to do with age.
> 
> @HDU 'claims' natty yet is giving out PCT advice for pro hormones lol.
> 
> That's where it gets a bit messy.


Okay


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ohno said:


> i've never entered into any pack or bullying mentality
> 
> i only read the Op before i made my post, i didn't see that the kid had been mentioned twice before then
> 
> the fact is he is a kid, he doesn't listen to any advice, he does need guidence and that would probably be to step away from the forum, i've not meant to "batter" him or anything but if you look at the threads he's started, some of which have had to be locked, then no matter what his age he's clearly got his own stuff going on and some discretion should be used and someone should have a word
> 
> the kids taking all sorts of gear, prescription or otherwise that no 16 should be taking and all because he wants to fit in here, i didn't pick on him in this thread but when i read the Op he was the first one that sprung to mind, as he probably did with a lot of people and tbh it's fckuing dangerous that a kid of that age is not just doing the aas stuff but is being influenced by threads and people on this site to take sleeping aids, sexual aids, both natural and prescription and god knows what else and it should be highlighted and discussed, if for no other reason than his own safety, you've got a 16 year old running around the forum taking the same stuff living the same life a 30yo member is, it's fcuking ridiculous and it's worth discussing


There's a difference between offering advice and tearing strips off someone repeatedly.

Its his life and his choice at the end of the day, nobody has a right to tell anyone what to do, all you can do is advise, and its his choice whether to take it or not.

No point getting your knickers in a knot about whether threads are suitable or not, or getting locked etc, thats for mods to worry about not us lol


----------



## ohno

Zara-Leoni said:


> fail to see why people are so upset about it.


well it's pretty hard to ignore him when he posts thread after thread after thread


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ohno said:


> well it's pretty hard to ignore him when he posts thread after thread after thread


If it is truly affecting your quality of life to that degree, use the ignore button.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

you can get this info anywhere, not just ukm. you cant control it.

how do you define 'good' AAS advice?


----------



## vetran

If a 16 yr old asked me to tweak them a cycle then i would, i aint their parents,i got 3 calling me dad as it is,theres your cycle lad now best go see ya dad and see what he says and if he says no then thats that,or is it cause the dealers dont give a flying fck how old you are.heres one for all you teenagers though if you ever hear " hello boy let me feel your muscles" then your fcked lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Let Lorian and Katy worry about it.

They know what their doing


----------



## ohno

Zara-Leoni said:


> If it is truly affecting your quality of life to that degree, use the ignore button.


i can put your mind at ease and assure you it's not affecting my quality of life

my posts might seem long but i type fairly quickly and it takes me about 10 seconds to write a paragraph so i'm not that @rsed about it enough to start using ignore buttons or worry about what threads mods lock

as a human being though i can't help but worry about the safety of a kid like this with the mentality he's got

you can't help how you feel about stuff in life, it's not a bad thing giving your opinion about it either


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> *It's illegal to take recreational drugs*, but it's all about Harm Reduction & Safer Injecting now.
> 
> So, with this in mind we need to be as accurate with our advice as we can be.
> 
> It's fairly easy to see who the young people are, based on their attitude & responses.


No, it isn't.

They might be illegal to possess, manufacturer, sell, import etc - but consumption is not illegal.


----------



## kuju

Real tricky one this and it crops up in needle exchange stuff too. My take on it is this;

1. Age restricting the forum won;'t work without using a credit card processor. We literally have no other way of checking someone's age in any reliable way.

2. If they don;t get advice here, they will get it elsewhere - with potentially worse consequences.

3. If they want to use then they will.........unless of course someone explains why it's a bad idea.

From a harm reduction perspective it makes much more sense to make the board non-threatening to under 18's. I'm not suggesting we promote it as such - i'm suggesting we put things in place to deal with them properly. After all - banning stuff doesn't really work does it?

So for instance - when people ask for cycle advice then we have rule that they have to post age, weight, diet and training before they get any other answer. If only to make people think about those things and also so they don['t just go "what drugs should i take".

If they admit to being under 18; then there is a stock answer supplied but people are free to carry on engaging with that individual (ie not "here's your answer, now go away") The key bit is keeping them engaged, make them think about what they're planning and help them achieve their goals without using gear too early. If they're not prepared to do that - well they can get cycle advice elsewhere....we have tried to educate and inform..which is part of teh point and the board can show they have a protocol in place for dealing with under-18's if teh press kick off (which is unlikely, but still...)

Where this falls down of course is the welath of cycle stuff already on here. They don't need to ask anything..it's just there.

But hiding the information and trying some sort of policing of age won't make the problem go away.

There's also a place for PM discussions with them here....again using some sort of protocol and via specific mods perhaps.


----------



## Robbie789

ohno said:


> i think the problem is when you get someone like (i think the kid is called @HDU?) who's only 16 and already a gold member so god knows how long he's been on here, getting a bit carried away with it all, becoming a bit obsessed almost with the forum and the lifestyle most of it's more active members live, this is a kid, barely out of school and nearly everyone of the topics he starts is about doing a cycle, natural sleep aids, prescription sleep aids or other prescription meds or supps.
> 
> we get loads of what's good for natural sleep threads, low and behold he all of a sudden wants a natural sleep aid
> 
> we get lots of people taking prescription painkillers or downers for sleep, all of a sudden he's decided he needs pharmacutical strength prescribed drugs
> 
> same ad the gear, i think he's got a journal (and i'm not digging you out kid) *but he's a gold member here and it doesn't look like he's barely lifted a weight *and he's jumping out of his skin, if you read his AAS, threads to get on the gear all this at 16 years of age
> 
> i don't think he's to blame either, i don't think anyone is, you look at it and think he's just getting a bit carried away with it all, want's to be one of the big boys on the forum, take his hobbie to the extreme, like is natural for any 16yo
> 
> but when someone of that age gets so obsessed with the extremes of bb'ing, manifested in this board and decides that because of what he's seeing constantly from other members than he needs as much test, dbol and diazipam as quickly as possible then it becomes a problem.


I agree with most of the stuff you've said in this thread mate, but the bit in bold is a bit out of order, especially when considering you don't have an AVI or any pictures of yourself on here.

He's definitely bigger than I was at 16.


----------



## 2004mark

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Let Lorian and Katy worry about it.
> 
> They know what their doing


A'****ing'men


----------



## Nytol

ohno said:


> well it's pretty hard to ignore him when he posts thread after thread after thread


If that is the case, he should not be here because he is a dick, not because of his age.

Too many dicks on this forum, that is why I did not post for 3yrs, the level of intellect genuinely depressed me.


----------



## Beklet

Nytol said:


> If that is the case, he should not be here because he is a dick, not because of his age.
> 
> Too many dicks on this forum, that is why I did not post for 3yrs, the level of intellect genuinely depressed me.


Ah..wondered why you'd disappeared - when did you stop being a mod? You could've banned them


----------



## Tinytom

RXQueenie said:


> I dunno.... not a bad idea. We could have a band of promoted advice-givers, separate from the mods, at least u know their info is valid!
> 
> @biglbs and @Mingster would be awesome at this.


Why separate from the mods? I think we have a lot of knowledge and real info. That's part of why we are mods


----------



## ohno

robdobbie said:


> I agree with most of the stuff you've said in this thread mate, but the bit in bold is a bit out of order, especially when considering you don't have an AVI or any pictures of yourself on here.
> 
> He's definitely bigger than I was at 16.


like i've gone on to say mate 3-4 times now, it wasn't a dig, it wasn't meant to be, it was just a continuation of the advice he's had from me and loads of other people on aas threads that for a 16 yo he looks pretty normal, even got a bit of shape about him but the point i was making wasn't digging him out but that he probably needed a good 4 years of natty training before he should even be thinking about doing a cycle with his current physique, it genuinely wasn't a dig when i've said it to him before and wasn't meant as one now


----------



## Queenie

Tinytom said:


> Why separate from the mods? I think we have a lot of knowledge and real info. That's part of why we are mods


No offence was meant - And yes that's right u do... but your job is also to moderate the forum, so u have other bits to do, it's not solely about giving advice.


----------



## Tinytom

Nytol said:


> Totally pointless, you'd have to have each member verify themselves with a credit card for it to have any weight behind it.
> 
> There is a lot of b0llocks written on this site regarding AAS and training, but no where near as much as other sites, so I'd rather see young guys be able to read half decent information, as opposed to complete fiction.


Exactly. I used to run a steroid drop in and we got a lot of young kids who despite my advice to wait till 21 would still use. So my efforts were more directed at harm reduction than 'I'm not giving you advice cos you are young.'

I think it's pathetic that this thread has reached even this length with people arguing the toss.

I think it's a good thing that young people can come on here and get decent advice. If they choose not to follow it that's their problem not the boards.


----------



## Nytol

Beklet said:


> Ah..wondered why you'd disappeared - when did you stop being a mod? You could've banned them


Same reason, I could not bring myself to read the forum anymore, it wound me up too much, the blind leading the blind.

But there seem to be a few half sensible people on here from the bits I've read in the past week, and I've not had an aneurism yet


----------



## Tinytom

Katy said:


> There is no age restriction.
> 
> The above is pretty much our view and is why AAS discussion isn't hidden away in some hidden corner of the forum.


Knowledgable mod of the year award goes to me.



But actually I'm glad that there isn't a restriction (although I did think there was and we just ignored it)

Like I said, good knowledge is often the help young kids need.


----------



## HDU

RXQueenie said:


> We have all done this. As I explained above... my problem is not with his age - it's his attitude towards experienced members trying to help him.


Like I said I have listened to it haven't i? Surprised my attitude is like this when about 5 grown adults are narrowing me out, pathetic

I can't believe you even made a thread about it,

Your question has been answered; and for the thing about me posting again and again, it's a forum? If you really can't stand me simply don't look at it or click on it


----------



## Robbie789

ohno said:


> like i've gone on to say mate 3-4 times now, it wasn't a dig, it wasn't meant to be, it was just a continuation of the advice he's had from me and loads of other people on aas threads that for a 16 yo he looks pretty normal, even got a bit of shape about him but the point i was making wasn't digging him out but that he probably needed a good 4 years of natty training before he should even be thinking about doing a cycle with his current physique, it genuinely wasn't a dig when i've said it to him before and wasn't meant as one now


If you asked some one for advice on your psyche, you'd hope they'd say something on the lines of

"You need to work on X muscle" or "You need to lower your body fat by X"

Not, "you don't even look like you lift", that's just a straight forward insult.


----------



## Queenie

Tinytom said:


> Exactly. I used to run a steroid drop in and we got a lot of young kids who despite my advice to wait till 21 would still use. So my efforts were more directed at harm reduction than 'I'm not giving you advice cos you are young.'
> 
> I think it's pathetic that this thread has reached even this length with people arguing the toss.
> 
> I think it's a good thing that young people can come on here and get decent advice. If they choose not to follow it that's their problem not the boards.


Woah, woah... aren't we encouraged as a community to put forward suggestions that we think might benefit the board?

The only reason it hit home with me is if my sons came on here, the damage they could potentially do worries me.

You can close the thread if too much arguing - I know the suggestion is not welcome and I understand why.


----------



## ohno

Tinytom said:


> Exactly. I used to run a steroid drop in and we got a lot of young kids who despite my advice to wait till 21 would still use. So my efforts were more directed at harm reduction than 'I'm not giving you advice cos you are young.'
> 
> I think it's pathetic that this thread has reached even this length with people arguing the toss.
> 
> I think it's a good thing that young people can come on here and get decent advice. If they choose not to follow it that's their problem not the boards.


i couldn't disagree with any of that, agree with all of it actually

most of the stuff i've highlighted to do with hdu wasn't even about aas. and i wasn't having a go at him

it's that he sees a pattern of thread and copies it, that to me is dangerous to an influential young teenager

he sees a thread on natural sleep aids next thing he's got a sleep problem and has them

sees a thread on prescription sleep aids next thing he wants diazipam

sees a sexual postency related thread, next thing he's got the pills

sees the aas board and acts like a kid in willy wonkas chocolate factory

i trained when i was 16, loved it, went gym before i went swimming in the fitness centre, this was in 1998, had a bench indoors, bought the mags to get advice on different exercises

i didn't worry about aas, stimulants, sleep aids, sexual potency pills etc, i went out and spent my money on girls and drink :laugh:

my guess is that if hdu wasn't seeing all tese "i need this sleep pill" or "i need this stimulant" threads then he wouldn't even think twice about wanting, let alone needing them either

that's just my opinion, not saying what should or could be done about it, i mentioned a descreat word and if you ran a course helping young people before then that couldn't hurt


----------



## Chelsea

Tinytom said:


> Knowledgable mod of the year award goes to me.
> 
> 
> 
> But actually I'm glad that there isn't a *height* restriction (although I did think there was and *I* just ignored it)
> 
> Like I said, good knowledge is often the help young kids need.


Edited for you mate :beer:


----------



## HDU

ohno said:


> like i've gone on to say mate 3-4 times now, it wasn't a dig, it wasn't meant to be, it was just a continuation of the advice he's had from me and loads of other people on aas threads that for a 16 yo he looks pretty normal, even got a bit of shape about him but the point i was making wasn't digging him out but that he probably needed a good 4 years of natty training before he should even be thinking about doing a cycle with his current physique, it genuinely wasn't a dig when i've said it to him before and wasn't meant as one now


Okay I understand it wasn't a dig and what not, to be honest I don't really care but next time don't be so much a a55 and say I don't even look like I lift, be constructive at the least.


----------



## Tinytom

RXQueenie said:


> No offence was meant - And yes that's right u do... but your job is also to moderate the forum, so u have other bits to do, it's not solely about giving advice.


Part of it is to regulate advice that's given out especially on certain things.

I stay out of a lot of the advanced endocrine stuff because it's not my specific area of expertise. Just wish others with less knowledge than me would as well.


----------



## Queenie

HDU said:


> Like I said I have listened to it haven't i? Surprised my attitude is like this when about 5 grown adults are narrowing me out, pathetic
> 
> I can't believe you even made a thread about it,
> 
> Your question has been answered; and for the thing about me posting again and again, it's a forum? If you really can't stand me simply don't look at it or click on it


Sorry what question was I asking? Or did u mean to quote someone else? I've not said anything about u repeatedly posting.


----------



## HDU

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry what question was I asking? Or did u mean to quote someone else? I've not said anything about u repeatedly posting.


Don't even know lost track haha.


----------



## Tinytom

RXQueenie said:


> Woah, woah... aren't we encouraged as a community to put forward suggestions that we think might benefit the board?
> 
> The only reason it hit home with me is if my sons came on here, the damage they could potentially do worries me.
> 
> You can close the thread if too much arguing - I know the suggestion is not welcome and I understand why.


I edited my original post. Of course I encourage discussion.


----------



## Tinytom

Chelsea said:


> Edited for you mate :beer:


pr**k


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> No offence was meant - And yes that's right u do... but your job is also to moderate the forum, so u have other bits to do, it's not solely about giving advice.


But then who decides who is knowledgeable? Would it be down to the mods to decide? Or would people who shout loudest, have the populist view or claim a bunch of qualifications get the job?

People train in different ways and although I know there are loads of people who know their thing on here regarding say, BB training, powerlifting, gear use, diet etc, I would try to search out ones that were more relevant to me....

For example, say X knows loads about gear, but has no experience working with women on gear and the side effects, I'd not go to them for advice, just as I wouldn't go to a bikini competitor for advice on building strength and muscle....

Not sure where I'm going with this tbh lol but I'm sure you understand my point


----------



## barsnack

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Let Lorian and Katy worry about it.
> 
> *They know what their doing*


is the answer.....eachother? :whistling:


----------



## ohno

robdobbie said:


> If you asked some one for advice on your psyche, you'd hope they'd say something on the lines of
> 
> "You need to work on X muscle" or "You need to lower your body fat by X"
> 
> Not, "you don't even look like you lift", that's just a straight forward insult.


but you're taking it out of context

my comments on his physique have never been in response to "how do i look" threads but in response to a "i'm 16, this is how i look, i'm about to start tren" threads


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> But then who decides who is knowledgeable? Would it be down to the mods to decide? Or would people who shout loudest, have the populist view or claim a bunch of qualifications get the job?
> 
> People train in different ways and although I know there are loads of people who know their thing on here regarding say, BB training, powerlifting, gear use, diet etc, I would try to search out ones that were more relevant to me....
> 
> For example, say X knows loads about gear, but has no experience working with women on gear and the side effects, I'd not go to them for advice, just as I wouldn't go to a bikini competitor for advice on building strength and muscle....
> 
> Not sure where I'm going with this tbh lol but I'm sure you understand my point


Totally do. And great point. But it's not going to happen anyway so it doesn't matter


----------



## 2004mark

Bad advise gets shot down pretty quickly on here though... I really don't think that's an issue.


----------



## ohno

HDU said:


> Okay I understand it wasn't a dig and what not, to be honest I don't really care but next time don't be so much a a55 and say I don't even look like I lift, be constructive at the least.


i have tried mate but it does seem like you're resolved to just cracking on and doing your own thing

my serious advice is if you've got a sleep problem(a genuine one) then go to a gp mate not ask for advice on here, same with someof the other script pills you've asked about soucing

get some supps, they're all good at your age as long as you don't go over board, drop the idea about aas out for a few years and just enjoy training

be your own man, stop just going along with what everyone is going through/experiancing on the board, trust me mate you'll get old one day and will probably need all these pills and sh1t and it will be a pain in the @rse! (trust me i know from experience) enjoy it whilst you don't need any of that sh1t and just crack on with doing your own thing and enjoying training whilst you're young :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Tinytom said:


> pr**k


Perfect example of Angry Short Man Syndrome! :lol:


----------



## zack amin

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why are a bunch of supposed grown ups picking on one 16 year old?
> 
> I see the point some of you are trying to make (and for the record disagree) but I fail to see what's acceptable about singling out one 16 year old member and picking on him?
> 
> Fair enough, maybe he does, or maybe he does not post things you don't like to read, or do things you don't approve of.... but does that give you all a right to batter into him like this?
> 
> I ****ing hate the group bullying mentality. If you think the kid needs to change his ways, trying offering him some reasoned advice as to why, and he doesn't listen then on his own head be it. End of story.


This is spot on

Te kids just misguided , but tbf he looks better then a good few on here talk gear , some people need to step back


----------



## ohno

zack amin said:


> Te kids just misguided


exactly!

summed up in 4 words better than i've been able to to rambling on post after post

isn't that the problem though

that he's a gold member, been here well over a year and with all the posts made by people on this thread talking about how youngsters should be helped, guided, coached and given as much info as possible that he's still overwhelmingly "misguided"?


----------



## latblaster

You can lead a horse to water..etc.


----------



## Tinytom

Chelsea said:


> Perfect example of Angry Short Man Syndrome! :lol:


Reported.

You'll get yours Mr No Quads


----------



## Robbie789

ohno said:


> but you're taking it out of context
> 
> my comments on his physique have never been in response to "how do i look" threads but in response to a "i'm 16, this is how i look, i'm about to start tren" threads


It doesn't matter what context it's in, it's still an insult, but we're just going round in circles now.

I think you've got your point across about what you think of HDU and should honestly just drop it, if you don't like what he posts just ignore it, I myself have done the same by un-subbing his journal, just let him do his thing


----------



## Chelsea

Tinytom said:


> Reported.
> 
> You'll get yours Mr No Quads


 :lol:

Reported.

You'll get yours Mr Restricted Growth (Dwarfism)


----------



## Tinytom

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Reported.
> 
> You'll get yours Mr Restricted Growth (Dwarfism)


'Opens reported posts folder'

'Deleted Chelsea's reported post'

Logs off.


----------



## Chelsea

Tinytom said:


> 'Opens reported posts folder'
> 
> 'Deleted Chelsea's reported post'
> 
> Logs off.


Blatant disregard for Mod rules, goes above Toms head (which isn't hard) and reports directly to Lorian


----------



## hackskii

HDU said:


> I was going to do a h drol cycle last year, and milky just closed the thread due to age, pointless and pathetic doing "age restrictions" anybody can boy AAS anywhere so...


Question.

How old are you right now?


----------



## HDU

hackskii said:


> Question.
> 
> How old are you right now?


16


----------



## hackskii

HDU said:


> I was going to do a h drol cycle last year, and milky just closed the thread due to age, pointless and pathetic doing "age restrictions" anybody can boy AAS anywhere so...





HDU said:


> 16


I think it was suggested that you wanted to use gear now?


----------



## HDU

hackskii said:


> I think it was suggested that you wanted to use gear now?


No only asked about it


----------



## hackskii

HDU said:


> No only asked about it


Ok, just checking to see where it was you were considering on going.

I started training at 15 years old, and trained very hard for a very long time.

Now at 54, I still train, just not as hard, and have some injuries, but you have to be smart and work around things.

Creatine would be fine for you, and perhaps some Vitamin D, but other than that, get some saturated fats in ya.


----------



## Kimball

ohno said:


> if this is you on the first page of your journal recently then this is how you don't look like you lift weights:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/243988-hdu-log.html
> 
> that's not really the point though
> 
> recent threads you've started have included:
> 
> "Does anyone else feel guilty after a cheat day?"
> 
> not really a big deal but it fits in with what i was saying about how you see a type of thread loads of other members post then do the same to fit in/be part of the in crowd, i mean you're 16 ffs, you can be a tiny bit flexible with your macros, don't worry about cheat days at 16 please lol
> 
> "Phenibut review"
> 
> you shouldn't even know what Phenibut is at your age ffs let alone be reviewing it!
> 
> "Clen real / fake ?"
> 
> sigh, why do you have clen?
> 
> "Dapoxetine 60Mg review"
> 
> seriously?
> 
> "T3/ECA/Salbutamol"
> 
> opening line of thread: is this ok for a 16yo
> 
> "Anavar at 16"
> 
> explains itself
> 
> "2MG TREN?"
> 
> this was the most interesting one, especially what you wrote in the frst line: "Was just looking through my source"
> 
> so you've got a source? 16, natty and you've got a source?
> 
> basically what you mean is you was looking at a site that sells it, but you term it in the thread as "your source", why? not because you're doing this for yourself, not because you need or probably even want it it just conclusively demonstrates that you've gotton carried away with the forum and being a member on it, are desperate to jump to being a 35 year old taking 2g's of test per week and being percieved as being on of the gear taking lads/regs on here
> 
> in any other hobby for a 16 year old it would be ok but i worry about you and your desperation to be one of the boys on here, this is the the problem queenie is talking about, you end up, if not guided, moderated and supervised properly, a 16yo like this running riot all over the forum so desperate to fit in that he's probably gonna wind up doing himself harm in real life


Wouldn't want to say things to fit in to the popular crowd would we! F'ing big lols!


----------



## Kimball

Tinytom said:


> Part of it is to regulate advice that's given out especially on certain things.
> 
> I stay out of a lot of the advanced endocrine stuff because it's not my specific area of expertise. Just wish others with less knowledge than me would as well.


What do you do generally with incorrect advice? Try to correct it? Must be tough when people just spout nonsense or what others have already posted incorrectly and copy it?


----------



## simonthepieman

ki3rz said:


> I've been on this forum since I was 15, I'm nearly 18 now. I think that there are definitely some members on here who come across very condescendingly towards youngsters, but that's besides the point.
> 
> The knowledge available to young people on this forum is invaluable IMO. I read through all the sub-sections, including the Steroids and Supplementation sub-sections, but if I were to be denied access I'm pretty sure I could find the same information else-where. So what does that achieve?
> 
> I'm just putting a young person's point across. Granted, it's not ideal for youths to use AAS. However, those who are going to use AAS may as well be allowed to access the same information that anybody who is 18+ can.


If only they were all like you


----------



## Tinytom

Kimball said:


> What do you do generally with incorrect advice? Try to correct it? Must be tough when people just spout nonsense or what others have already posted incorrectly and copy it?


If I know the answer I will correct it.

If I'm not sure I flag for the other mods.


----------



## Milky

HDU said:


> I was going to do a h drol cycle last year, and milky just closed the thread due to age, pointless and pathetic doing "age restrictions" anybody can boy AAS anywhere so...


Yep and l would do it again, you know why tho, not because l am power pi*sed or don't like you because l would hope if it was my son doing it then someone would do the same.

I am no different on here as in real life and if a 16 yr old asked me advice on gear in the gym and l knew his dad, l would damn sure tell him.

I don't know if you were trying to have a dig but TBH l am proud of my stance on this and will remain so.


----------



## Kimball

Tinytom said:


> If I know the answer I will correct it.
> 
> If I'm not sure I flag for the other mods.


Why anybody would want to mod I have no idea!


----------



## Milky

Queenie, can l ask how you expect us to monitor this when there must be a gazillion porn sites out there that cant ?

There is no entrance form to fill in, no way of proving ID and even if we ask there age they can lie.


----------



## ohno

Kimball said:


> Wouldn't want to say things to fit in to the popular crowd would we! F'ing big lols!


there's no women to rescue in this thread mate

move on


----------



## HDU

Milky said:


> Yep and l would do it again, you know why tho, not because l am power pi*sed or don't like you because l would hope if it was my son doing it then someone would do the same.
> 
> I am no different on here as in real life and if a 16 yr old asked me advice on gear in the gym and l knew his dad, l would damn sure tell him.
> 
> I don't know if you were trying to have a dig but TBH l am proud of my stance on this and will remain so.


No mate wasn't a dig


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> Queenie, can l ask how you expect us to monitor this when there must be a gazillion porn sites out there that cant ?
> 
> There is no entrance form to fill in, no way of proving ID and even if we ask there age they can lie.


Absolutely no idea.

I know a lot of sites that ask for photographic evidence of ID... but the whole idea was dismissed hours ago anyway. I was just voicing my concern as a mum.


----------



## Milky

HDU said:


> No mate wasn't a dig


You know what kid, if you lived near me l would have you as a training partner, that's the kind of person l am. l like people and if l think l can be a positive influence in someones life then l will be and gladly.

I have kids, and all l want in there lives are positive people, not dickheads giving them bad advice, doesn't make me a bad person, makes me a dad..


----------



## ohno

RXQueenie said:


> Absolutely no idea.
> 
> I know a lot of sites that ask for photographic evidence of ID... but the whole idea was dismissed hours ago anyway. I was just voicing my concern as a mum.


certainly all i was doing was voicing my concern for one member in particular, maybe i didn't go about it the correct way and i'm sorry to dhu for that, didn't mean to dig him out, but i think his example probably encapsulated the broader concerns that you raised in your Op


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Absolutely no idea.
> 
> I know a lot of sites that ask for photographic evidence of ID... but the whole idea was dismissed hours ago anyway. I was just voicing my concern as a mum.


But you can fake an ID pic as well.

FTR l am on your side and vented this myself on a few occasions.

I don't like the idea of kids taking steroids, with or without decent advice and lets be honest most of the guys on here who's opinon you respect would never advise on a 16 yr old taking gear.


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Absolutely no idea.
> 
> I know a lot of sites that ask for photographic evidence of ID... but the whole idea was dismissed hours ago anyway. I was just voicing my concern as a mum.


Take your motherly concerns elsewhere Queenie we're all grown here


----------



## ohno

Milky said:


> But you can fake an ID pic as well.
> 
> FTR l am on your side and vented this myself on a few occasions.
> 
> I don't like the idea of kids taking steroids, with or without decent advice and lets be honest most of the guys on here who's opinon you respect would never advise on a 16 yr old taking gear.


it's not just the gear though mate, that's the point i was making, maybe it's not a big enough problem but youngsters seem to get caught up in the prescription pills/general lifestyle of members who have decades on them and want to replicate it and it's worth having a look at


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Take your motherly concerns elsewhere Queenie we're all grown here


Shut up and nestle into my boobs.


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Shut up and nestle into my boobs.


Ok ***nestling***


----------



## Kimball

ohno said:


> there's no women to rescue in this thread mate
> 
> move on


Now isn't that just an utterly perfect example of exactly what you've been criticising Hdu for, you pathetic fool.

Oh, btw, found out your old username from one of the mods, and all I can say is lol, don't blame you for changing it


----------



## zack amin

Kimball said:


> Now isn't that just an utterly perfect example of exactly what you've been criticising Hdu for, you pathetic fool.
> 
> Oh, btw, found out your old username from one of the mods, and all I can say is lol, don't blame you for changing it


what was it? and which mod gave you sensitive information?lol


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> what was it? and which mod gave you sensitive information?lol


wasn't me, l cant fu*king remember it :lol:


----------



## ohno

Kimball said:


> Now isn't that just an utterly perfect example of exactly what you've been criticising Hdu for, you pathetic fool.
> 
> Oh, btw, found out your old username from one of the mods, and all I can say is lol, don't blame you for changing it


erm no, i was criticising hdu for trying to run before he could walk

i was criticising you for being a slimy sycophant who jumps in on the side of any girl on the forum in the middle of a debate in order to gain some sort of favour with them

as for the username thing, that's the second time you've said this now, this is a lie as it's never been changed so you're a liar too, signed up as ohno and still am


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> wasn't me, l cant fu*king remember it :lol:


I doubted it would be you mate tbh lol, just when something like that is said, I get curios


----------



## Milky

ohno said:


> erm no, i was criticising hdu for trying to run before he could walk
> 
> i was criticising you for being a slimy sycophant who jumps in on the side of any girl on the forum in the middle of a debate in order to gain some sort of favour with them
> 
> as for the username thing, that's the second time you've said this now, this is a lie as it's never been changed so you're a liar too, signed up as ohno and still am


Mmmmmmmmmmmm interesting ....


----------



## Breda

Kimball said:


> Now isn't that just an utterly perfect example of exactly what you've been criticising Hdu for, you pathetic fool.
> 
> Oh, btw, found out your old username from one of the mods, and all I can say is lol, don't blame you for changing it


Nice Kimball... Nice

Cant see that mod passin much more info onto you in future :lol:


----------



## ohno

zack amin said:


> what was it?


i suspect this is the reason he keeps saying it to provoke responses like this

anything to deflect attention from him when he gets pullled up on a thread for being creepy


----------



## zack amin

ohno said:


> i suspect this is the reason he keeps saying it to provoke responses like this
> 
> anything to deflect attention from him when he gets pullled up on a thread for being creepy


 :gun_bandana: :scared:

I assumed as much, pretty sure I remember you from day one , you've always been funny


----------



## Breda

ohno said:


> i suspect this is the reason he keeps saying it to provoke responses like this
> 
> anything to deflect attention from him when he gets pullled up on a thread for being creepy


Its not hard to tell mate can just go back to some of your earlier posts and if you have changed your name it'll show

FTR I don't give a sh!t you're ok in my book


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Nice Kimball... Nice
> 
> Cant see that mod passin much more info onto you in future :lol:


Who said it's a current mod


----------



## ohno

Breda said:


> Its not hard to tell mate can just go back to some of your earlier posts and if you have changed your name it'll show


yeah go for it have a look mate


----------



## Heath

Kimball said:


> Who said it's a current mod


Obvious lies are obvious


----------



## phoenix1980

At the end of the day wither it be online or irl kids/idiotic adults will always find away to do whatever hairbrained idea they want. However if we are responsible adults/responsible forum then we will do all we can to put into place measures that will atleast help/lessen the damage. If this is the case then we can atleast have a clear consience to an extent, being good people we'd also be there to pick up the pieces. Parents do this all the time advise their kids not to do this that or the next thing, kid goes out does it anyway insite of said advice comes back with tail between his/her legs, parents then pick up the pieces.


----------



## Breda

ohno said:


> yeah go for it have a look mate


No way, I dont care if you've changed your name or not... it makes no difference to me and I'll happily take your word for it


----------



## Beklet

ohno said:


> there's no women to rescue in this thread mate
> 
> move on


Oh FFS. Where exactly are all these damsels that need rescuing? We're all more than capable of fighting our own battles..some of us have been dealing with the sh1t on here for years...what the hell do you think we did before Kimball came along?


----------



## Breda

Beklet said:


> Oh FFS. Where exactly are all these damsels that need rescuing? We're all more than capable of fighting our own battles..some of us have been dealing with the sh1t on here for years...what the hell do you think we did before Kimball came along?


Think you're missin the point in your oestrogen filled haste to reply


----------



## Beklet

ohno said:


> there's no women to rescue in this thread mate
> 
> move on





Breda said:


> Think you're missin the point in your oestrogen filled haste to reply


No I'm not....I understand all the white knight digs are made to Kimball, but it's pretty insulting for the ladies who really don't need to be 'rescued'

And I'm really not as oestrogen filled as half the blokes on this board - not at this stage of my cycle :lol:


----------



## ohno

Beklet said:


> No I'm not....I understand all the white knight digs are made to Kimball, but it's pretty insulting for the ladies who really don't need to be 'rescued'
> 
> And I'm really not as oestrogen filled as half the blokes on this board - not at this stage of my cycle :lol:


I KNOW!!!!!

this is the point i'm trying to make

can someone just fcuking tell kimball this! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ohno said:


> I KNOW!!!!!
> 
> this is the point i'm trying to make
> 
> can someone just fcuking tell kimball this! :whistling:


I suspect he's well aware.......


----------



## Kimball

ohno said:


> I KNOW!!!!!
> 
> this is the point i'm trying to make
> 
> can someone just fcuking tell kimball this! :whistling:


Have you any idea of the amount of entertainment I get from annoying all of you pathetic internet warriors. You seem so much more controlled by emotion and oestrogen than ANY of the women on here tried an ai?


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> No I'm not....I understand all the white knight digs are made to Kimball, but it's pretty insulting for the ladies who really don't need to be 'rescued'
> 
> And I'm really not as oestrogen filled as half the blokes on this board - not at this stage of my cycle :lol:


Trust me, a few women on this site do not need help, in fact once they start posting they can cut as deep as any man.

I love you Beklet, you are pretty level headed.........for a woman:lol:

SRS, I love you.


----------

